# Does apple do work experience



## CharlieJ (May 23, 2006)

Does anybody know if apple allow people to do work experience in their store?


----------



## JetwingX (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to hit you with the bad news, but you have to be 18 or over in order to work anywhere in Apple. One of the biggest reasons behind it is that you have to be legally bound to a Non-Disclosure Agreement so that you don't leak anything they may tell you or comment or rumors (and that kind of thing). I was in your boat a few years ago so i know how you feel. but just learn as much as you can in the next 4-5 years and you will be a shoe-in for a position as a mac specialist


----------

